# Sim Card gold



## ashleysly (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey. I am pretty new here and hope to learn a few processes.
I am a Chemistry student with an ALevel in it (UK Qualification). But never come across anything to do with gold refining in the lab.
Anyway, I find it interesting and would like to take the plating off sim cards since i have around 200,000 of them.

Anyway, I have taken the chip out of the plastic but don't know if any glue is still on the chip.
However, what would the process be to get the remaining glue off the back, take the gold plating off and remove impurities to raise the quality of the gold?
Or someone point me in the right direction.

Could I use the same process here? http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread812741/pg1 (sorry don't know if outside links can be posted)

I have read around at some sim card posts but can't exactly get what to do from them


----------



## Claudie (Aug 5, 2014)

The are better ways of recovering the Gold from sim cards. Any tutorial that starts out "Dummies Guide to" is probably not the best guide to use, unless of course you are a dummy. This forum is packed full of information about recovering and refining Gold from nearly anything you can think of. I would suggest you familiarize yourself with some of the other methods before moving forward. Here is a link to start you off in the right direction: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873
Here is a link to a search engine to help you find what you're looking for on the forum: http://goldrecovery.us/forum_search.asp
If you don't want to lose the Gold or end up with a useless toxic mess to dispose of, know what you are doing before you start. You have came to the right place if you want to learn to refine precious metals the right way. Take your time, pay attention to detail, and you will do well.


----------



## ashleysly (Aug 5, 2014)

Claudie said:


> The are better ways of recovering the Gold from sim cards. Any tutorial that starts out "Dummies Guide to" is probably not the best guide to use, unless of course you are a dummy. This forum is packed full of information about recovering and refining Gold from nearly anything you can think of. I would suggest you familiarize yourself with some of the other methods before moving forward. Here is a link to start you off in the right direction: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873
> Here is a link to a search engine to help you find what you're looking for on the forum: http://goldrecovery.us/forum_search.asp
> If you don't want to lose the Gold or end up with a useless toxic mess to dispose of, know what you are doing before you start. You have came to the right place if you want to learn to refine precious metals the right way. Take your time, pay attention to detail, and you will do well.



Thankyou, thought no one would reply. I have book market the links so i don't lose them.
Anyway time to venture into information.


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 5, 2014)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15397

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15397#p155821

200 000 ?? ...guess you have some gold there.


----------



## etack (Aug 5, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15397
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15397#p155821
> 
> 200 000 ?? ...guess you have some gold there.



I would not be so sure I just got burnt on 900# less than .1g of gold per pound. lost over $10,000.00 on the deal SIM cards are poison the numbers on the forum are for old cards not 3g -4g or for the "life line" sim cards.

Eric


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss Eric, it shows that testing is always a good thing so it doesn't become a guessing game.  

Anyhow, here are another thread from Patnor1011 about SIM cards.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=19050
He ran a test batch and came up with some numbers too.

Göran


----------



## etack (Aug 5, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Eric, it shows that testing is always a good thing so it doesn't become a guessing game.
> 
> Anyhow, here are another thread from Patnor1011 about SIM cards.
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=19050
> ...



The money stings but the lesson is well learned. This would have been the first time I didn't get an assay done on my material. I just used forum numbers for that. That's on reason I posted the numbers I did so others can see them. I usually don't post my numbers as they cost me money to get or money to be gathered.

Live and learn and look for the next deal.

Eric


----------



## Claudie (Aug 6, 2014)

etack said:


> solar_plasma said:
> 
> 
> > http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15397
> ...




Ouch
Sorry to hear something like that happening to anyone.


----------

